# UKC World hunt



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 3, 2009)

Who all has Qualified for the UKC world hunt ?


----------



## back nine (May 3, 2009)

Hanna is qualified


----------



## savage_15 (May 4, 2009)

mybuddies dog lojack is qualified i think


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 4, 2009)

back nine said:


> Hanna is qualified



Well thats 2 blue dogs  then. Sam is Also of the Blue Dog Mafia


----------



## GA DAWG (May 4, 2009)

Good luck fellers...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 4, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Good luck fellers...



Thank Dawg


----------



## poolecw (May 5, 2009)

Ask me that again after the Rome RQE


----------



## Murphy (May 6, 2009)

The question is if Hannah wins will she be for sale?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 6, 2009)

Murphy said:


> The question is if Hannah wins will she be for sale?



Bet we could not afford her
I'd love to see a blue dog win it this year I don't care who they belong to


----------



## back nine (May 7, 2009)

She won't ever be on sale but will always be for sale. I've had some very good offers but nobody has got right yet. Got a call this week about russ meyer and jess dickerson being interested though and I was told they had deep enough pockets to get her. Only time will tell


----------



## Blue Iron (May 7, 2009)

back nine said:


> She won't ever be on sale but will always be for sale. I've had some very good offers but nobody has got right yet. Got a call this week about russ meyer and jess dickerson being interested though and I was told they had deep enough pockets to get her. Only time will tell


 
Brother if those 2 die hard Walker men are interested in her, she must be something extra special.


----------



## back nine (May 7, 2009)

I dre out with a guy that is really close with them at the grand american. She put on a show that night by splitting 5 times with the coons and he passed the word along. I hate to sell her but some offers just cant be refused


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 7, 2009)

back nine said:


> I dre out with a guy that is really close with them at the grand american. She put on a show that night by splitting 5 times with the coons and he passed the word along. I hate to sell her but some offers just cant be refused



Hey man just think it through and don't do something you might regret later


----------



## Coosawattee (May 16, 2009)

Got my Buddy dog qualified in February.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 17, 2009)

Coosawattee said:


> Got my Buddy dog qualified in February.


Buddy is a walker aint he?


----------



## Coosawattee (May 25, 2009)

No he's a sorry english dog! lol


----------



## RED DOGS (Jun 8, 2009)

I got my lil redbone show champion quallified a couple of months a go


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 8, 2009)

RED DOGS said:


> I got my lil redbone show champion quallified a couple of months a go


Congrats


----------



## SOUTHERN COONDOG (Jul 24, 2009)

Grntch grnch nailors southern country rock got qualified at knoxville tennesse a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 24, 2009)

Finals are just north of Nashville this year, aren't they? Good thing I aint goin, I'd probably get in trouble!!

Good luck to all who have a ticket.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 24, 2009)

Brad McDaniel said:


> Finals are just north of Nashville this year, aren't they? Good thing I aint goin, I'd probably get in trouble!!
> 
> Good luck to all who have a ticket.



Just say it Brad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I ain't gotta dog with a ticket


----------



## coondog1 (Jul 27, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Just say it Brad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I ain't gotta dog with a ticket



Brad's dog is just a Super Stakes Champion, Platinum Champion!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 27, 2009)

coondog1 said:


> Brad's dog is just a Super Stakes Champion, Platinum Champion!


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't think she's ever been in but 3-4 UKC hunts - just not our cup of tea, but hey, I'm glad we have so many choices. Would love to take a stab at the UKC World, but we can't go to all the PKC hunts we'd like to.............


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Brad McDaniel said:


> Don't think she's ever been in but 3-4 UKC hunts - just not our cup of tea, but hey, I'm glad we have so many choices. Would love to take a stab at the UKC World, but we can't go to all the PKC hunts we'd like to.............



Come on down to Irwinville Aug. 10 th and hunt with us...

8 pm deadline , Our first PKC hunt out of the Irwinville coon club....

Take 75 south to Hwy 32 exit and follow it you will see the sign......


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Need to get $100 won on a Fall pup, so we'll probably be there. Where do you go from 32 exit?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Brad McDaniel said:


> Need to get $100 won on a Fall pup, so we'll probably be there. Where do you go from 32 exit?



take 32 east to Irwinville


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

10-4


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

when you get off of 75 just roll your window down and smell.jmfdakaniterider2 will be talking enough crap to guide you right on in


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't see it in the upcoming events. Do see Sycamore on 8/11. Have they just not updated the website? thanks


----------



## willcox (Jul 28, 2009)

Brad - chase has been fussing at them about the hunt not being in the upcoming events . Ithink it might get posted on the website before the hunt but regardless there will be a pkc sanctioned hunt that day.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jul 28, 2009)

Anybody up for plussin up some spider eyes....lemme practice real quick!

Handler A:  I got him right here mr. judge...both eyes...full body...come on in a hurry he's bout to jump.

Handler B:  Yep right there in the crotch of the tree!

(pause as judge walks around tree)

Handler A:  See him right there layed up tight on the limb (pointing to one single spider eye).

Judge:  Plus it up boys, we gotta have a big score!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 28, 2009)

willcox said:


> when you get off of 75 just roll your window down and smell.jmfdakaniterider2 will be talking enough crap to guide you right on in



No really just look for the Silver Bullet cans on the side of the road and you will know Willcox is there


----------



## willcox (Jul 29, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> No really just look for the Silver Bullet cans on the side of the road and you will know Willcox is there



man thats wrong jimmy  i didnt even say nothin bout you would be the one pouring rubbing alcohol thru loaf bread so u can drink it.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jul 29, 2009)

willcox said:


> man thats wrong jimmy  i didnt even say nothin bout you would be the one pouring rubbing alcohol thru loaf bread so u can drink it.



And ya wonder why wal-mart is always low on bread!!!!!!


----------

